# Cold Smoking books



## barflyngrill (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone come across a good cold smoking cookbook? I know Jeff touches on it briefly in his book but cold smoking books seem to be few and far between.  Im a bit old fashioned sometimes and prefer a book in hand instead of printed papers from the 'net.  Any recommendations are much appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## bohemiansausage (Sep 19, 2012)

The best one, and the one that still inspires me, was written by Jack Wahlan called Smoking Salmon and Trout.  I think Amazon still might have it.  Good luck.

Frank


----------

